# Star Wars: Junger Lando für Han-Solo-Spin-Off gesucht



## Luiso (12. August 2016)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Star Wars: Junger Lando für Han-Solo-Spin-Off gesucht* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Star Wars: Junger Lando für Han-Solo-Spin-Off gesucht


----------



## con47 (12. August 2016)

Na hoffentlich wird das nicht so eine Fehlbesetzung wie bei Finn. Damit meine ich nicht seine Hautfarbe. Er ist einfach irgendwie nichtssagend, nicht einmal unsympathisch sondern einfach keine starke Identifikationsfigur. Ist natürlich alles nur meine subjektive Meinung.


----------



## Enisra (12. August 2016)

con47 schrieb:


> Na hoffentlich wird das nicht so eine Fehlbesetzung wie bei Finn. Damit meine ich nicht seine Hautfarbe. Er ist einfach irgendwie nichtssagend, nicht einmal unsympathisch sondern einfach keine starke Identifikationsfigur. Ist natürlich alles nur meine subjektive Meinung.



Bei solchen Kommentaren Frage ich mich ja mal doch ob du den Film und die Rolle überhaupt verstanden hast ...
Der ist ein Sturmtruppler der von Klein Auf Gehirngewaschen wurde und die Konditionierung durchbrochen hat und klar dass der so wirkt, da würde ich den nächsten Teil abwarten und der Figur Charakterentwicklung geben


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (12. August 2016)

Komisch, gerade Finn fand ich mega-sympathisch. Hab ihn sofort ins Herz geschlossen, auch weil Boyega einen verdammt guten Job gemacht und seine Figur einen anständigen Charakter hat. Auf ihn freu ich mich am meisten wenn SW8 erscheint.

Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## con47 (12. August 2016)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Komisch, gerade Finn fand ich mega-sympathisch. Hab ihn sofort ins Herz geschlossen, auch weil Boyega einen verdammt guten Job gemacht und seine Figur einen anständigen Charakter hat. Auf ihn freu ich mich am meisten wenn SW8 erscheint.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk



Ja, er hatte seine Momente aber irgendetwas hat mir gefehlt damit der Funke überspringt.


----------



## con47 (12. August 2016)

Enisra schrieb:


> Bei solchen Kommentaren Frage ich mich ja mal doch ob du den Film und die Rolle überhaupt verstanden hast ...


So komplex war der Film nicht. Und was haben Sympathien bzw. Antipathien bezüglich der Besetzung einzelner Rollen mit dem Verstehen des Films zu tun?


----------

